# Is this efficient light?



## AndreDecasa (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and I was wondering If this LED lamp that I bought will be efficient to grow Anacharis, Duckweed, Frogbit, Anubias or just any other low-mid light plants.










LED-2w / Input voltage 220v-240v / Frequency 50Hz-60Hz / Output voltage 12V - 200mA

Its the version RB-102. These were the only info that I can see available in the box and the lamp itself. I'm gonna use the lamp for a 20 cm aquarium.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

20 cm= less than 8 inches. You lost me on this if you meant 20 liters that would be roughly 5 gallons and a two wat LED could work for you provided the light spectrum is correct and the LED they are using is one of the more efficient ones.

This has a lot of unknowns and I can be certain it will or will not work.


----------

